# Px4 storm compact part identification and where to buy



## Jared1994 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello,
I recently somehow lost a major part to my px4 storm compact. Can anyone identify the part below the spring and above the gun? It is the part that holds the spring. 
Secondly, where can I buy this part?
Thanks


----------



## Jared1994 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have identified the parts, locking block and adapter. Thanks


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.midwestgunworks.com/beretta-px4/central-block.html

Brownells also is another good place for Beretta parts and of course Beretta themselves


----------



## Jared1994 (Nov 27, 2018)

So the part was actually still in the gun! And it’s a very well known issue that it may not dislodge upon dissembly and you might have to check to ensure it dislodged!’n


----------

